# Quick question regarding ROTP entry for BA



## d3boy2002 (5 Jan 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just have a quick question, before I do anything funky:

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ap-pe-eng.asp

In the link above, it states:
"The Faculty of Arts offers, through the auspices of the Division of Continuing Studies, 
a three-year General BA with or without a concentration. 
*This degree is NOT open to ROTP / RETP cadets*."

Is the last statement referring to only the 'three-year General BA' or does it mean that
I can not apply for RMC as ROTP in BA at all?
If the latter, is it possible to enter as a reserve cadet with only high school completion?

Thanks a bunch,
Aspiring RMC student


----------



## JMesh (5 Jan 2011)

From the RMC Calendar( http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/ap-pe/3yd-du3-eng.asp),



> Note: The General Bachelor of Arts (B.A.) and Bachelor of Science (B.Sc.) programmes are not open to ROTP and RETP cadets.



Looking at their description, the General B.A. and the General B.Sc. are without a major. You want to look here for ones ROTP and RETP are generally able to do through RMC: http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/ap-pe/index-eng.asp


----------



## d3boy2002 (5 Jan 2011)

Ah, that link cleared everything up for me! I didn't even think of looking at the calendar
for this info   :-X

Thank you so much, I was beginning to worry a bit  ;D


----------

